# Dont you just love Scotland



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Day one

I set off on Friday morning from Aberdeen and Headed to Ullapool what was going to be the start of amazing 4 days of driving in the North and North West Scottish Highlands.I had booked in advance a room at a b&b in Ullapool called Dromnan Guest House It seemed to look good on the website and was cheap at only £39 for double room b&b.I left Aberdeen and headed up the A9 to Inverness for my first pit stop.As petrol is few and far between in the Highlands i thought it best to keep her topped up.Not only was this going to be a fantastic trip,but was a great test for the 330 Vert as its the first run it`s had since i bought it a few months back.Filled up and ready to go i headed A835 towards Ullapool.It was intended that i would stop off at Breamore and visit the Corrieshalloch Gorge on my way 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/8a02bf67.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/e3936387.jpg

It was only 1300pm at this point,so i decided to continue along the A832 to Poolewe and back as i knew this road was fantastic.I must say the roads were very empty and i really enjoyed that (And no cops)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/641d9fc2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2908.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2909.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2910.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2898.jpg

Once i got to poollewe it was a quick u turn and back the same way.
I arrived in Ullapool around 1600pm.The b&b was very easy to find as it was just before the village.It had a nice big car park and look pretty good on the outside.I was soom settled in what turned out to be the best Guest house i have ever stayed in with a little path that led down to the Shore where you could watch the fishing boats etc:

Day 2

I set of early to head up the west coast to head To Tongue where i would be staying for the next 2 nights.It had been raing over night,so it did not look too good,but it soon cleared up
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2915.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2916.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2920.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2925.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2953.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2927.jpg

The west Coast of Scotland A838 offers the best Roads,best views and the best Beaches i have ever seen.My first stop was Durness where i planned to have lunch and visit The Smoo caves.I arrived in time for lunch and stopped at the only Bar i could find for some grub.Next up it was the Caves
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2931.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2940.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2941.jpg

After i got my breath back after climbing up the hill from the caves it was onwards to Tongue.I arrived at the hotel The Ben Loyal around 1500pm and was soon checked in and enjoying the views.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2992.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2993.jpg

I was pretty cream crackerd TBH,so after a lovely Dinner i went up to my room to chill

Day Three

It was planned i would Travel to John O Groats,so i head up the coast and my first stop was at Dunnet Head.This is the most Northern point of GB 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2954.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2956.jpg

Next up it was John O Groats.I am sure you have all heard of this place before and take it from me it`s a **** whole,so i stopped for some chips and a fridge magnet (well you have to)and back the way i came.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2960.jpg

I stopped this time at THe Castle of Mey(Queen Mothers Scottish House)but they wanted £7 or or something,so i just took a quick pic and left.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2962.jpg

I then stopped in Thurso for some fuel and it had a jet wash,so gave the car a hose down.
I was soon back on the A836 and at Bettyhill View Point what i can only desribe as something that looks like the moon.It had a picnic table so i stopped here for a good hour.Again no one around,just me (Really was like the moon)
]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2964.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2967.jpg

It was then all down hill from here back to Tongue,but not before taking in some fantastic beaches on the way
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2974.jpg

Before i went back to hotel i had read that there was a circular route round Tongue,but the roads are not suitable in winter (Well was i glad it was Summer)There was even bits of grass growing on the road(or was it road on top of grass)
I even found a nice slip way for a couple of pics,but lost my bottle to drive on it as there was no one around to help me if it went wrong
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2984.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2988.jpg

Day four

Left Tongue and headed down the A836 towards Lairg.Not soon after you have left tongue you come accross Loch Loyal.I tell you i could of easily camped there for a whole week as it was like heaven.
On the way there you pass Ben Hope on the right.This is the Mountain Clarkson drove that Discovery up on top gear
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF3006.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF3004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2999.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF3001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/pete323/DSCF2996.jpg

After this point there was nothing worth taking pics of and was soon back to reality.

The End

All pics in Slide show
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

those last lot of pics are lovely


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> those last lot of pics are lovely


I know and a cheap camera too

Wish i had a SLR and i recon they would of been amazing


----------



## DavidR (Mar 14, 2006)

Fantastic tour pete and some nice pics aswell, cars looking lovely and i realy wish i could chop the top off my e39 with this weather lol.

Am heading over to the westcoast this weekend as friend has a cravan over there but hoping to get a nice blast around the roads  

You have inspired me to buy satnav and just pack lots of gear when its my july hols and just drive about scotland. 

cheers


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

The forum goes offline for a few days and everyone is at a lost end... so much so, pete is touring the country :lol:

Good write up pete, makes you think that there is so much of my own country that I still have to explore.

Allan


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Allan said:


> The forum goes offline for a few days and everyone is at a lost end... so much so, pete is touring the country :lol:
> 
> Good write up pete, makes you think that there is so much of my own country that I still have to explore.
> 
> Allan


i know what ur saying as i know a few of these place`s and the roads are good but still need to get out and tour more of the this place we call home


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Excellent pics! Ullapool is nice, 1 of my Uncles Quarrys is in Ullapool


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey pal. I know what ya mean. I was brought up at a place called Dunrobin castle. I live in inverness now but still travel north all the time. Been to all the places you have listed. To be honest I feel a bit guilty as i never really thought about it before but I feel a bit lucky at the mo.

I used to think that it was the norm to travel 60 miles in 60 mins or less. and that the nearest speed camera was 2 hours away. but now I have travels down south all the time I realy should feel lucky.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time Pete.
You're right there's so much to be thankful of in this country, if it could just be sunny for a bit longer through the year it would be perfect!

Dave


----------



## adm (Feb 11, 2006)

now thats a holiday. Ive been up the west coast only as a wee boy and have driven up to john o groats with a car club once and loved it! (the drive, not john o groats - I totally agree its a **** hole hehe)
if you can brave the scottish unpredictable weather its an excellent break but if your lucky enough to get great weather then its just unbelievable 

great pics pete!


----------



## Weeian (Jun 12, 2006)

Pete looked like great time shame i could not have joined you for that trip couldnt get time off from work pics a great


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that trip with us. Our country is fantastic ( in places).
Great pics and a great write-up.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I am pretty damn jealous at this point in time! I should be up at poolewe myself next week but a new job is unfortunately saying otherwise. 

The roads are fantastic up there, I was up near Kinlochbervie over easter for a week which was fantastic although, as always at the time of the year, you do need a fair variety of clothing!
Did you see (or even better, avoid) the goats at Dundonnel (near where the sheep pic was taken?)

As I say, suprememly jealous!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ennoch said:


> I am pretty damn jealous at this point in time! I should be up at poolewe myself next week but a new job is unfortunately saying otherwise.
> 
> The roads are fantastic up there, I was up near Kinlochbervie over easter for a week which was fantastic although, as always at the time of the year, you do need a fair variety of clothing!
> Did you see (or even better, avoid) the goats at Dundonnel (near where the sheep pic was taken?)
> ...


Yeh goats and seep all over the place
They just walk around from place to place and you have to respect that


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

i got my story in this months BMW Car Club mag and it won best article

Meqs goodies

Here is a scanned version


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done for the mag inclusion top write up!


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done Pete!

Today a bus driver, tomorrow a tourist guide editor!

Dave


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I did that tour last year too starting off from Dornoch where I was based on holiday. Weather was great although Dunnet Head was a triffle cold in a biting wind. I agree about J o'G. They really should spend some money to encourage people to spend more time in a popular destination for tourists . However I would encourage everyone to visit this area at least once as the scenery is beautiful. For me though, the drive down to Poolewe from Ullapoole was just :driver: :thumb: breathtaking


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

God, I wish I could do those drives again. Around the Earth's Great Country is an awesome experience in a car. Even Jeremy Clarkson had to admit that all his postcard worldly experiences were completely eclipsed by his drive around parts of Scotland in a porsche.

Family life over the last four years has meant only getting as far as Dornoch and Inverness. But I WILL RETURN with my wee boy,minus the missus, when he is just a wee bit older.

Thanks for the pictures and the memories and here's to the future!!!!
I knew I was cleaning my car for a purpose!!!

I hope to post similar pics from my journeys of the past to remind others too that they should come north, and north, and north.

Keep the pics coming folks. It is, after all, why we learn to drive in the first place in Scotland

:driver: .


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Went up the west coast from Glasgow to Durness a few years back, the Roads were fantastic, the weather great and great places to stop like you did. Smoo cave lol yeah did that as well, hope it was still the same guy doing it.... I should add at one point we never seen another car for about an Hour- Great. 

Only problem we had was on a Sunday up north you cant By Petrol..we had to buy some from a guy with his own pump (English guy) as we had to drive back on the Sunday. 

I was thinking of doing it again in a new Mini Cooper, I dont ride a bike but it would be fantastic...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb write up Pete. I really must get myself up to Scotland in summer.


----------

